# My first Colt



## claudester (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello to all,
This is my first post in what looks like a great forum. I just purchased my first Colt revolver yesterday and it sure is perdy! It's a 357 mag. Trooper mk III with a 8" barrel.
Checking what I could it looks to be from 1969. I was wondering if it's possible to interchange the barrels on these, like if I found a 5". I'm planning on using this one for deer but thought it would be nice in a smaller version. Will post a pic after the sun comes up.

Thanks


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum... Congrats on the Colt. I have a Mk III with a 4" barrel. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I don't know that the barrels are interchangeable like the Dan Wessons, but I'd imagine that a good smith could fix you up.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, you certainly bought a beast.


----------



## buddy (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful, I'd never change the barrel. Get another short barreled pistol, but please don't touch your Trooper. Shoot it, enjoy it, but leave it as it is.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

claudester said:


> Hello to all,
> This is my first post in what looks like a great forum. I just purchased my first Colt revolver yesterday and it sure is perdy! ...


Should be "purdy".

Nice gun.


----------



## claudester (Oct 31, 2011)

buddy said:


> Beautiful, I'd never change the barrel. Get another short barreled pistol, but please don't touch your Trooper. Shoot it, enjoy it, but leave it as it is.


I was more just curious. I'm not going to change it. I just found a holster for it and now want to figure out how to scope it if I can.


----------



## jbwood003 (Jan 20, 2012)

WOW, that's an awesome looking gun. Congrats


----------

